# Hallo Halli



## TeichChaot (27. Juli 2021)

Huhu,

vorletzten Sonntag auf der Terrasse. Meine Frau: "Ein kleiner Brunnen oder eine Wasserschale, irgendwas was plätschert wäre toll". Da wir am Hang wohnen meine Idee: "Hey. Nen Bachlauf. Unter der __ Kastanie an den Brombeeren vorbei. Den machen wir auch noch."
Dann sollte erstmal so ne tolle Metallschale auf das Unkrautrasenstück. Mit irgendwie Wasser und Plätschern.
Erst wieder September bezahlbar lieferbar.
Grumpf.
Überleg und Grübel.
Auf einmal meine Frau (Kinderkrankenschwester auf Intensiv): "Die Kinder sind gross und können schwimmen. Ein Gartenteich wäre schon möglich."
Hmm....
(Kurzer Einschub - Ende der 80er Anfang der 90er war ich für drei Jahre begeisterter und intensiver Aquarianer. Hauptsächlich Pflanzen und auch ein bisserl Fischlis. Aber Pflanzen die aus dem offenen Aquarium rauskommen und sich über der Wasseroberfläche total verändern. Geilomat. Und das ganze Gedöns mit Heizung /CO2/Filter und Pi und Pa und Po hab ich damals hoch und runter durchgekaut und das ganze Thema geliebt. Wie das Leben so spielt wars dann aus verschiedenen Gründen abrupt vorbei damit und ist nie wieder in Schwung gekommen)

Eine halbe Stunde später hab ich angefangen zu googlen und zu lesen und irgendwann am Abend wurde der Rasen/das Unkraut gemeuchelt.
Montag abend wars dann über 50cm tief, bei 3 x 2 Meter und Katastrophen - Untergrund (Bauschutt, Steine, irgendwelche Betonsteinplattenreste) und am Hang alles im Eimerchen weg weil da keine Schubkarre möglich ist - ein wunderbares Workout bei Sonnenschein im Urlaub.
Den geplanten Holland Urlaub hatten wir gewuppt.

Dienstag wars dann fast fertig. Nachdem ich zwischendurch fast ausgepflippt bin weil nach Bauschutt und Gemiste dann Steine im Lehm die Spitzhacke zum Zittern brachten.
110cm tief, rundrum Sumpf, Flachwasser mit 40cm zwei Nischen. Weil so klein --> drei Steile Wände und eine lange Schräge. Irgendwie ist so klein doof, aber mehr Platz haben wir halt nicht.

Mittwoch Buddeln Feinschliff und dann Vlies und Folie. Der Hagebau ist nur 5km weit weg 

Donnerstag noch ein bisschen drum rum (wegen Hanglage noch Stützen in die Erde damit oben der Rand samt Sumpfzone nicht gen Talgrund rauscht). Pflanzenkauf hier ein Fiasko. Nix zu kriegen.

Freitag eine Wasserpflanzengärtnerei besucht und dort Pflanzen eingesackt. Eindeutig zu viele. Aber rauschmeissen kann ich nächstes Jahr immer noch.

Samstag noch drum rum dekoriert und hier und da ne Korrektur.

Sonntag genossen.

Daten:  Irgendwas zwischen 3000-3500l. 110cm tief. 53 Jahre. Verh. Zwei Kinder und Zwei Katzen. Völlig chaotische Woche. 2kg abgenommen und fühle mich wie Hulk nach dem Geschleppe (jeder Sack Sand/Kies darf 35 Stufen hoch und jedes Eimerchen mit Aushub musste 30m weit weg am Hang in diverse Ecken und Brennesseln reisen).

Was soll ich sagen? Meine Frau ist doof und ich bin bekloppt. Nun grinsen wir alle und sind happy. Aus Unkraut wurde Wasser. Und sauviel hier im Forum gelesen und geguckt und hoffentlich keinen grossen Bock geschossen. Scheint aber alles nicht grob falsch zu sein.

Teich soll ohne Technik bleiben. Ausser einem Wasserspiel (billig - soll nur Krach machen).

__ Moderlieschen als Fische wenns passt. Vielleicht dieses Jahr. Mal gucken.

Der Name scheint Programm.

Danke an Euch für dieses tolle Forum - es hat nun schon unzählige Male geholfen. Vielleicht kann ich im Lauf der Zeit auch mal was zurückgeben.

Man liest sich.

Eine grinsende NeuTeichFamilie aus dem Herzen Deutschlands


----------



## Turbo (27. Juli 2021)

Salü Pitti....

Fotos... Fotos.... Fotos.....

Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten.


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Eine grinsende NeuTeichFamilie ...



Ja, was denn?
Also ich sehe nichts, keinen Pitti, kein Schnattchen, keine Familie und auch keinen Teich.
Ich meine, da kann ja dann jeder kommen und hier irgendwas posten. 

So ganz ohne verrückte Teichbilder kannst Du hier gar nicht aufgenommen werden.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, steht das doch als Bedingung in den Aufnahmekriterien zum HGT drin.


VG Carsten

PS:
Willkommen im Forum 

PPS:


TeichChaot schrieb:


> ... ein ... Wasserspiel (billig - soll nur Krach machen)


Hhhmmm ...
Neee, bitte nicht die mit den Fontänendüsen - da bist Du nur am putzen.
*Wenn*, dann nimm eine mit einer Schaumdüse, ist wesentlich pflegeleichter.
Und wenn überhaupt, dann entweder so richtig billig, oder eben gleich 'richtig'.

PPPS:


TeichChaot schrieb:


> wegen Hanglage noch Stützen in die Erde damit oben der Rand samt Sumpfzone nicht gen Talgrund rauscht


Hanglage: Kenne ich, habe ich ...
Denke an Starkregen, dass Dir der Hang nicht in den Teich läuft.

PPPPS und Empfehlung:
Wartet mit den Fischen bis nächstes Jahr.
Schaut zuerst, was der Teich so macht und wie grün er blüht.
Wahrscheinlich kommt dann ein Filter nebst Zubehör - würde ich mal so als Orakel in den Raum stellen wollen.


----------



## TeichChaot (27. Juli 2021)

igitt. Im Ernst? Wir müssen den Pfusch outen? Dachte ich kann es hinter einer Wall of Text verstecken. Das wird peinlich....

Zur Fontäne - früher war ich schnell auf dem Dupla Trip. Scheint die Firma ja nicht mehr zu geben. Also mehr das Motto - wenn, dann richtig vom Feinsten (zumindest hab ich mir das damals eingebildet).
Und da es erstmal nur plätschern soll das Günstigste aus dem Baumarkt.

Dann werd ich mich morgen mal trauen müssen. Ohje.


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Wir müssen den Pfusch outen?


Jupp ...
Sonst bekommst Du keine Antworten mehr, Deine Text-Threads werden gelöscht und Du wirst gesperrt.



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Das wird peinlich....


Also viel schlimmer als die Bauwerke vom Mann meiner Frau kann Dein Teich gar nicht sein. Das geht nicht, das bekommt keiner hin.
Aus dieser Sicht kannst Du also mit der Präsentation von Deinen Teichfotos keinen großen Schiffbruch erleiden.

Du musst nur wissen, dass hier jeder Fehler gnadenlos zerpflückt wird und Du Deinen Teich dann sofort neu bauen musst. 
Spätestens dann, wenn Euch das Teichfieber so richtig gepackt hat. 


VG Carsten


PS:


TeichChaot schrieb:


> Und da es erstmal nur plätschern soll das Günstigste aus dem Baumarkt.


Hhhmmm, aber meiner Kenntnis nach, bekommt man im Baumarkt das billige Zeugs immer nur für etwas mehr Geld ...


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen.
Ja, lieber Carsten, dann muss dat wohl so.

Voila:
Das ist ja mal professionell. Mit Schnur und Holz den Umriss vorgegeben, damit man im Eifer des Gefechts nicht aus lauter Freude am Buddeln viel zu viel aushebt.
Sonntag abends leise rumgeknuspert. Die Nachbarn haben da schon spekuliert: Baut er nen Pool?. Fast richtig!

 

So sah es am Montag morgen aus.

 

Und so Montag Mittag

Die Eimer für Meisenknödel haben trotz diverser Risse und Löcher tapfer bis zum Ende durchgehalten. Eigentlich sollte noch was "Richtiges" gekauft werden, aber never change a running system.

 

Im Laufe des Nachmittags eskalierte das dann mit diversem "Mist" im Erdreich. Der Kampf begann. Nachdem ich mich dann mit der Erfindung der Spitzhacke bekannt gemacht hatte ging es zwischenzeitlich etwas besser.

 

Vor lauter Kampf mit dem Berg sogar das Knipsen vergessen.
Das hier ist dann schon Dienstag Abend

 

Dienstag dann ganz spät am Abend (Buddelzeit war 6.00 - 21.30)

 

Dann am Mittwoch Mittag mal alles nass gemacht weils schon arg bröselte an den Steilstellen

 

So soll das nun bleiben. Überall schöne flache Steine mit spitzen Kanten und Ecken. Die kann man mit nem dicken Hammer leicht entkanten. Aber manchmal kommen für eine Kante drei neue oder ein Loch. Ein paar Abende bin ich kaum eingeschlafen bzw morgens voller Sorgen wachgeworden.
Den ganzen Quatsch wollte ich mehr als einmal wieder zukippen.

Nun wirds wild:
Im teuren (das hab ich ja von Carsten gelernt) Baumarkt umme Ecke gibts Vlies. Das soll ja helfen. Online Rechner hauen ordentlich qm Empfehlungen raus. Nunja. Wer hat, der hat. An der Kasse dann minutenlange(!) Diskussion (!!! Kein Witz !!!) und dann hab ich für das Vlies weniger bezahlt als eigentlich gedacht - sie kam mit dem Geschreibsel ihrer Kollegin nicht zurecht. Und war sauer das ich ihre Kompetenz beim Ausrechnen der m² anzweifelte.
Irgendwann war es mir zu doof, die Schlange wurd länger und der Kontostand freute sich.

 

Die online Rechner sind sehr herstellerfreundlich. Unten, da wo der Kampf mit den spitzen Steinen verloren wurde, ist das Vlies nun mindestens dreifach. Die Hoffnung besteht das das tut. Keine Ahnung. Wenn nicht muss halt noch mal gebuddelt werden.

Dann die Folie mit der glatten Seite nach oben. Dachte das muss so.

 

Den Kampf gegen die Falten hab ich gar nicht erst aufgenommen. Wenn die gute Heissner Folie brüchig wird an den 200.000 Biegestellen dann wollte der Teichbaugott das so (wer das nicht gut findet - ich zieh mich immer auf meinen Forumsnamen zurück! Diskutieren sinnlos .)

Sand und Kies und Suche nach Pflanzen. Die war am Donnerstag ein Fiasko. Hier war NICHTS zu bekommen.

 

Am Freitag dann 90min eine Richtung zu den Wasserpflanzen Profis und vor Ort für nen doppelt so grossen Teich eingekauft.
Zum zweiten Male freut sich das Konto - hätt ich das Online oder im Wasserpflanzenshop des geringsten Misstrauens um die Ecke erworben - tjo, mit dem Vlies zusammen ist das nun schon eine erkleckliche Summe.

Der Tannenwedel durfte als Erster rein.

 

Nach viel einsetzen, umsetzen, umfallen, Steine besorgen, wieder umsetzen, fast reinfallen (im Ernst) - ach so, für die im Tiefen musst ich ganz rein in den Teich und dann waren die Arme zu kurz, wollte die liebvoll vollgepropfte Pflanzschale nicht einfach fallen lassen. Zumindest die Zweite nicht, also mit dem Kopf unter Wasser - Sonne hin Sonne her, das war kalt! Und __ Entengrütze (die war an etlichen Pflänzchen umsonst mit dabei, auch hier und da ne Schnecke) auf dem Kopf - die Kinder fanden es lustig....

 

Am Sonntag eifrig die Pflanzen recherchiert und in eine Excel Tabelle eingegeben (Beim Dealer war die Vorgabe: Frostfest und die Dame die ausgesucht hat (da ich schlicht NULL Ahnung hatte) hat wohl gut gesucht).
Einzig scheinen diese Pflanzen wachsen zu wollen. Die gängigen Ratgeber sagen mir das der Teich für die Zahl der Gewächse ruhig hätte grösser sein sollen.

So.
Outing geschafft.
Was auch immer passiert (die Kanten zum Pflaster fallen um, die __ Kastanie vergiftet mit Hilfe der 10 Baumriesen hinten drüber am Hang das Wasser mit ihrem Laub im Herbt, die Wühlmäuse aus dem Hang nehmen das Vlies als Polster für ihre Babies, die spitzen Ecken der Steine setzen sich doch durch) - das Buddeln war bekloppt, das Machen war lustig und schön. Das Ergebnis ist noch schöner als wie das Unkraut vorher.
Uns gefällt es 

Die ersten Wassertests:
KH 4
GH 7
pH 7.5

Temperatur in 30cm weniger stabil als wie in 90cm Tiefe (liegen schon zwei Fühler drin, alter Aquarianerwahn. Alles wissen und überwachen).

So. Zeit bis zur Arbeit überbrückt.

Hoffe ich werd nicht mehr gekickt.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## DbSam (28. Juli 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Hoffe, ich werd nicht mehr gekickt.



Ne, ich glaube, Du darfst jetzt bleiben: Aufnahmebedingungen vollständig erfüllt. 



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Wir müssen den Pfusch outen? ... Das wird peinlich...


Also der Pfusch ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, wie von Dir angedroht.
Ist doch ganz gut geworden, passt gut ins Eck und kann sich sehen lassen. 

Wie immer beim Teichbau: Kaum ist man fertig, schon ist immer noch bissel Arbeit übrig ...
Beim Folie abschneiden denkst Du sicherlich auch an die Kapillarsperre. Über die Suche oben rechts findest Du viele Treffer.


VG Carsten

PS:
Die Steinfolie wird nicht sehr lange halten, die Steine krümeln schnell ab ...
Bis dahin kannst Du Dir überlegen, wie Du den Abschluss zur Pflasterkante bauen könntest.
Ich würde dort ein Uferband setzen ...


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Carsten,

hmm... Mist, gleich kommen nochmal 5m von der Folie mit den Krümelsteinen. Naja. Bissi Lehrgeld gehört dazu.
Uferband hört sich gut an. Danke für den Tipp.
Das Folie schneiden - ja, das ist eigentlich schief gegangen. Ich dachte ich schneid schön weit weg ab, aber es ist an einigen(!) Stellen nur 2-5cm oberhalb der Wasserlinie. Da hab ich mich sowas von vertan. Das ärgert mich schon seit Tagen 

Chaotischer Überlauf ist da, mit Rieselkasten --> es soll regnen die nächsten Tage da werd ich sehen ob der Plan aufgeht. 
Kapillarsperre ist momentan senkrecht in den Abendhimmel ragende Folie.
Hab schon reichlich gelesen. Tatsächlich manches verstanden. Werd das wohl auf uns zukommen lassen. Viel tun kann ich im Moment sowieso nicht.

Das ist der allgemeine Tenor - erstmal beobachten.

Ich bins halt vom Aquarium gewohnt der Chef zu sein. Irgendwer hat hier mal so herrlich geschrieben (dieser sagenhafte Thread wo Blaumeisen mit *plopp* bei Kohlmeisen einziehen und jeder macht was er will - so ein Schild kommt an den Teich "Hier macht jeder was er will") das das nicht wirklich alles planbar ist.

Da hab ich immer noch zu schlucken das mir am Teich die Natur ins Handwerk pfuscht.

P.S. Schon mal vielen lieben Dank für Deine freundlichen. lustigen und hilfreichen Kommentare!


----------



## DbSam (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Pitti,


TeichChaot schrieb:


> hmm... Mist, gleich kommen nochmal 5m von der Folie mit den Krümelsteinen.


Vielleicht kannst Du die noch zurückschicken ...
Ein, zwei Jahre halten die schon, bevor sich die Steinchen verkrümeln und das Konstrukt unansehnlich machen. Bis dahin erfüllen sie leidlich ihren Zweck.



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Das Folie schneiden - ja, das ist eigentlich schief gegangen.


Abgeschnitten, abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz ... 
Die Heissnerfolie sollte sich kleben lassen. Nimm aber am besten dann auch den Heissner-Kleber, denn nicht jeder Kleber klebt jede Folie.



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Kapillarsperre ist momentan senkrecht in den Abendhimmel ragende Folie.


Das ist gut.
Und so wie Du bisher gebaut hast, dann diese Stellung mit Steinen fixieren und irgendwann zum Schluss passend schneiden.



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Ich bins halt vom Aquarium gewohnt der Chef zu sein.
> ...
> Da hab ich immer noch zu schlucken das mir am Teich die Natur ins Handwerk pfuscht.


So ist das Leben, manchmal muss man eben zurückstecken. 



TeichChaot schrieb:


> Das ist der allgemeine Tenor - erstmal beobachten.


Dem schließe ich mich an und freuen könnt Ihr Euch doch auch schon über den Teich.
Deswegen die Empfehlung, dass ich mit den Fischen noch etwas warten würde, auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Aber es ist halt so, dass man ohne Besatz viel einfacher Dinge noch richten/korrigieren/ändern kann.


VG Carsten


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Carsten,

grad für die Kinder (14/10, also nicht soooo das Drama wenn nicht) würd ich gern die __ Moderlieschen dieses Jahr einsetzen. Wenn die Pflanzen halbwegs Gas geben, ist das dann keine Option?
Dachte nach >4 Wochen kommt man so langsam in den Bereich wo man über die Fischlis nachdenken kann?
Wenn der ominöse Peak dann durch ist und die Wasserwerte stabil sind und Algen und kleine Viecherl als Nahrung da rumsaust? Plan war NICHT zu füttern. Auch wenns mir quergeht (bin da ziemlich bekloppt, halte das fressen und gefressen werden der Natur für absolut ätzend und doof und mag Natur eigentlich nicht....grrr.....warum kein Friede unter Zebras und Löwen???) soll sich der Lieschenbestand selber regulieren.
Bitte nicht nach der Logik suchen.
Unsere/meine Gedanken sind manchmal sehr....kurvenreich?

MfG
Pitti


----------



## DbSam (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Pitti,

rein "wassertechnisch" gesehen, hast Du erst einmal vollkommen recht.

Die Empfehlung des längeren Wartens bezieht sich auch eher auf evtl. nötige bautechnische Änderungen.
Also wenn Du siehst und weist, was die Natur mit Deinem Teich so treibt und ob Deine Vorkehrungen alle richtig greifen ...

Ja, wenn Kinder mit im Spiel sind, dann ist das mit der Warterei so eine Sache ...
Stichwort: "verlorener Posten ..."


VG Carsten

PS:
Steinfolie/Uferband ...
Bei Deiner bisherigen Bauweise und dem Umfeld, sollten auch Alu-Teppichschienen den gewünschten Zweck der Fixierung der Folie erreichen.
Wenn der endgültige maximale Wasserstand bekannt ist, dann einfach die Teppichschienen knapp darüber an den Rasenborden anschrauben. Überstehende Folie abschneiden, fertsch.
Ist wahrscheinlich die preiswerteste Lösung ...


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Carsten,

ah okay. Langsam lichtet sich der Nebel. Bautechnisch sollte es von jetzt an fluppen. Nur noch "Kleinkrams". Hoffe das mich der Instinkt nicht trübt. Dann werd ich das einfach riskieren. Wenn der Bauch sagt der Teich fluppt werden die Malinchen einziehen.
Was aber schon genial ist - hier und da blüht was. Wächst und tut sich. Hach, das Grünzeugs ist meins 

Temperaturmessung ist auch schon interessant - wieviel Unterschied zwischen 30cm und 90cm ist. Untenrum voll stabil im Moment und oben schon 2°C Schwankung.

Teich macht Spass 

MfG
Pitti


----------



## krallowa (28. Juli 2021)

Moin Pitti,

rein die mit die Fische, wenn du der Meinung bist das Wasser ist stabil.
Gerade die kleine __ Moderlieschen sind robust und können fast überall leben.
Ist doch ganz gut geworden, niemand hier hat einen Teich gebaut und war dann fertig.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! 

Dein/Euer Teich ist doch super geworden, schöne kleine Oase an der sich ganz wunderbar die Abende verbringen lassen! 

Wartet mit den __ Moderlieschen noch solange bis eine eventuell aufkommende Algenblüte abgeklungen ist, also ca. Mitte/Ende August wenn es dieses Jahr unbedingt noch Fische geben muss. Wir sind mitten in der Saison, es ist also noch alles möglich.
Wenn Ihr möchtet, könnt Ihr auch mal hier im Forum nachhorchen, ob Moderlieschen oder andere __ Kleinfische (bitte keine Goldis geschweige denn Koi...) von Privat abzugeben sind. Meist ist dann ein netter Teichplausch und auch gerne ein Käffchen drin  

Viel Spaß hier bei uns und zögert nicht Fragen zu stellen!


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ida,

danke für die nette Antwort. __ Moderlieschen sollen und werden es sein. Hatte auch über Bitterlinge nachgedacht. Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das mit den __ Muscheln vernünftig hinbekomme. Daher die kleinen Sonnenfische.

Da sie offensichtlich sehr empfindlich bzgl des Transports / Umsetzungsstresses sind wären kurze Wege wohl ideal?
Ähnlich wie bei der Beschaffung der Wasserpflanzen versagt mein üblicher Riecher bei Google hier komplett.

Wir sind in der Nähe von Siegen/NRW.

Falls jemand weiss wo wir die hier in der Nähe herbekommen, idealerweise aus guter "Quelle", das wäre ein Träumchen.

Damals in der Aquaristik war es eine Heidenarbeit vernüftige Geschäfte zu finden. Wir wollten das es den Tieren gut geht und haben damals fast 9/10 Geschäften nicht gemocht.

Vielleicht ist das heute anders?

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Marion412 (28. Juli 2021)

Ich habe meine bei Dehner gekauft. Muss dich aber warnen, die vermehren sich wie die Karnicke, 24 Stück im Frühjahr eingesetzt und jetzt sind es bestimmt 200 

Bei Bitterlingen brauchst du nur __ Muscheln wenn sie sich vermehren sollen , ansonsten sind sie nicht notwendig .


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juli 2021)

Ähem, was isn das für ein Bambus da links bei den Bildern, die Pflanze um die der Teich rumgebaut wurde? Eine Sorte, die höher als 2 Meter wird? Ein horstbildender oder ein rhizombildender?


----------



## TeichChaot (28. Juli 2021)

Ja. Angeblich der grösste Bambus Europas, der 6m hoch wird laut Verkäufer. Andere Quellen sagen 3.50m oder so. Der soll aber teichfolienFriendly sein, sprich nix mit Löcher bohren in harmlose Folien.

Warum fragst Du?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Juli 2021



Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine bei Dehner gekauft. Muss dich aber warnen, die vermehren sich wie die Karnicke, 24 Stück im Frühjahr eingesetzt und jetzt sind es bestimmt 200



Da soll das "nicht gefüttert werden" für die Mengenregulierung sorgen. So der Plan. Ob die Lieschen da mit machen oder einfach überleben ist Neuland für mich. 

Im Aquarium wars ähnlich - da hab ich damals eine Ancistrus Schwemme gehabt. Die konnt ich aber dem örtlichen AquaristikLaden aufs Auge drücken. Und vor allem waren die robust und ich konnte sie gut fangen in der 200l Pfütze.



> Bei Bitterlingen brauchst du nur __ Muscheln wenn sie sich vermehren sollen , ansonsten sind sie nicht notwendig .



Schrieb hier nicht jmd was von Laichverhärtung wenn keine Mupfeln da sind?


----------



## Europa (28. Juli 2021)

Hei, ich finde toll was ihr da in sooo kurzer Zeit geschafft habt! Und auch oft gelacht bei den Beschreibungen, danke!
(Ich habe auch so eine ähnliche Rosette und immer noch keine Blume seit ca 2 Monaten, ich habe auch fast sämtliche Etiketten durch Wasser verloren. Mal gespannt ob das die gleiche ist wie bei dir.
liebe Grüße Tonja


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (28. Juli 2021)

Ad "Angeblich der grösste Bambus Europas, der 6m hoch wird laut Verkäufer. Andere Quellen sagen 3.50m oder so. Der soll aber teichfolienFriendly sein, sprich nix mit Löcher bohren in harmlose Folien."

Einzig die Art "Fargesia" mit maximal bleistiftdicken Halmen maximal 250 cm hoch werdend gilt als "horstbildend" und "harmlos".

Die 6 m und höher wachsenden "Phyllostachys" benötigen eine Rhizomsperre, sonst wachsen die bleistiftharten (!!!) Rhizome bis zu 10 m unterirdisch bis wieder ein Spross ans Tageslicht kommt. Die Rhizome sind dabei Speicherorgane für die in den Blättern gebildeten Stoffwechselprodukte, sie können  anfangs weich sein aber auch härter als die Halme selbst. Und die Rhizomsperre sollte 20 cm über die Erde ragen, weil ausbreitungswütige Rhizome auch in die Luft staken und dann (nach dem Hindernis) sich wieder zur Erde senken. Selbst erlebt. Die Rhizome sind teichfoliefriendly bei 2 mm Polyethylenfolie (bzw. TPO-Folie) und unfriendly bei 1,5mm EPDM und PVC-Folie.

Ich würde meinen Bambus nur in einen Betonring wieder einsetzen. Muss demnächst 100m2 mit einem Minibagger umgraben lassen, weil ich vor 15 Jahren das auch auf die leichte Schulter nahm. 8m hohe Bambusstäbe mit bis zu 3cm Dicke zu ernten ist schon geil, die Überraschungen in 10 m Entfernung und das Rückverfolgen samt Rasen umgraben nicht mehr. Die Rhizome bilden im Umkreis der Halme ein Geflecht in 2-4 Ebenen (das Londoner U-Bahn-Netz is nix dagegen) und jedes Rhizom bildet Wurzeln oder Verzweigungen bis etwa 30 cm Tiefe. Wenn du glaubst, du hättest alle ausgegraben erscheint nach 14 Tagen über Nacht schwupps ein neuer Halm. Oha!


----------



## TeichChaot (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo Frosch,

vielen lieben Dank für die Info. Ist eine Fargesia murielae 'Dino'.
Hab vor Jahren mal eine Doku auf N3 oder so gesehen wo der Bambus beim Nachbarn den Teich perforiert hat. Die waren danach vor Gericht. Daher hoffe ich der Händler hat das richtige Pflänzchen eingepackt

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Juli 2021

Oben das sollte schon lange abgeschickt sein. Hab vergessen "Antworten" zu klicken.

Eine Woche ist um. Und manche Pflanzen wachsen schon. Wir sind entzückt!

Primula vialii - die ist einfach nur schön.

 

Menta aquatica hat es eilig.

 

Hier muss noch eine bessere und höhere Unterlage her.
Nymphaea 'Perry's Baby Red'

 

Mimulus ringens ist auch nicht aufzuhalten und wächst.

 

Salvinia natans (wenn recht verstanden ist das wohl meistens keiner wir aber so verkauft) seit gestern. Aber der ist leider nicht winterhart. Naja. Die hatten da nicht viel zur Auswahl

 

Der Hippus vulgaris ist auch dabei und zwei Stratiotes aloides seit gestern.

 


Das mit dem Latein kommt noch vom Aquarium. Da kam bei dt Bezeichnung nur Unfug raus.


----------



## TeichChaot (31. Juli 2021)

Oh wie schön. Die nächsten Blüten. 
Das ist das Tolle wenn man keine Ahnung hat - dachte da kommt nüscht mehr dieses Jahr


----------



## TeichChaot (1. Aug. 2021)

Keine __ Ringelnatter und recht unspektakulär. Aber die Natur fängt an den Teich zu entdecken. Nachdem gestern schon zwei Rotschwänzchen vom Teich wegflogen als ich um die Ecke kam. Die hatten Durst nachdem sie unsere Himbeeren geplündert haben.

 

Bambus mit Edding Strich als Wasserstandsanzeiger. 2cm Verlust in 3-4 Tagen mit sehr wenig Niederschlag, also ca. 60l, das scheint zu passen. Diese Lotusoberfläche von dem Schwimmfarn ist ja wirklich beeindruckend.

 

Der "Dreck" hat sich geordnet abgelagert. Hab ich so in der Form noch nie bewusst wahrgenommen.


----------



## TeichChaot (1. Aug. 2021)

Nun sind die Algen da, das Wasser wird grün und Fadenalgen wachsen und Mückenlarven düsen rum und Nitrit ist bei ~0.2 mg/l.
Spannend.
Bis die Aquarianer-Kontrollreflexe durch sind brauch ich wohl noch n paar Monate.
Bis dahin zuckt bei mir das Augenlid wie bei Shaun dem Schaf


----------



## TeichChaot (3. Aug. 2021)

Das Wasser wird trüber. Aber Nitrit geht scheints schon zurück.
Hab vom 28.7.-31.7. nicht gemessen.
Dann
1.8. 0.2 mg/l
2.8. 0.2 mg/l
heute 0.1 mg/l

Restliche Werte von heute
pH 7.5
KH 4
GH 5
Nitrat <1 mg/l
O2 6mg/l
Cu 0
Fe 0

Wenn Nitrit stabil niedrig bleibt kommen Samstag die Malinchen.

Tante Edit fragt: Wie kann ich denn tief stellen? Geht das überhaupt hier im Forum?


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2021)

Tief?

Ach, die meisten wollen sich doch aber hoch stellen ... 

Das Forum wurde zwar aktualisiert, aber [sup]hoch[/sup] und [sub]tiefstellen[/sub] kann man immer noch nicht.
Schade aber auch ...

VG Carsten


----------



## TeichChaot (4. Aug. 2021)

Ou mann, was kann Natur schön sein.


----------



## TeichChaot (5. Aug. 2021)

Nitrit weiter am zurückgehen am tun. Wenn meine trüben Augen mich nicht täuschen (hab JBL Test Gedöns) dann ist die Farbe bei 0.05 am ähnlichsten. D.h. von 0.2 am Wochenende täglich im Sinkflug.
Dann werden wir das am Samstag mit den __ Moderlieschen wagen. Futter sollte reichlich da sein. Mückenlarven, __ Würmer die sich im Wasser rum treiben, Algen - wird Zeit das da jmd aufräumt.
Bin gespannt. Hoffentlich geht der Transport gut (ca 1h Autofahrt)


----------



## Eve (5. Aug. 2021)

Wow, hier blüht die Welt
Ich habe bei dir ein wenig reingelesen, finde dein Projekt sehr schön, und..bei der stellenweise zu kurze Folie habe ich mich wieder gefunden. Obwohl ich meinte, super genau aufgepasst zu haben 

Hier kam der Tip mit einer Teppich Schiene um die Folie am Rand zu fixieren. 
Annett hatte mir diese von NG empfohlen








						Wandprofil | ein einfaches System | Perfekter Maueranschluss für die Teichfolie
					

Bau des Teichufers - Wandprofil | Es gibt unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten der Folienbefestigung auch an Terrassen, Stegen, Palisaden etc. Für alle Fälle eine funktionierende Lösung. |  Angebote im NaturaGart Shop.




					www.naturagart.de
				



Und, nach dem Vergleichen mit anderen Lösungen,kam uns diese als die günstigste und sicherste Variante vor.
Die ersten Schienen hat mein Mann vor Wochen angebracht, es ging ganz gut. Bei unserem 50 m Rand dauert es halt... Und derzeit sind andere Arbeiten dringender. Sobald es fertig wird (Wochen? Monate?) poste ich Bilder dazu


----------



## TeichChaot (5. Aug. 2021)

Huhu Eve,

das mit dem Blühen ist relativ. Man kann sich mit der "Kamera" schön die Rosinen rauspicken.
Was momentan der HAMMER ist - ich arbeite im HomeOffice (schon vor Corona). Und nun auf der Terrasse am Teich. Denke ich drei Jahre zurück wie da im Büro die Lebens/arbeitsqualität war bin ich einfach nur glücklich.
Grad nen kleinen Schauer unterm Sonnenschirm mit Laptop und zweitBildschirm "ausgesessen".
Wenn ich mir da noch etwas optisch nicht zu gruseliges als Wetterschutz hinstelle/bastle - tjo. Gab schon schlechtere Phasen in unserm Leben 

Die Kanten kommen irgendwan mal dran. Danke für den Tipp.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## TeichChaot (6. Aug. 2021)

Nitrit weiter auf dem Rückzug. Heute schon < 0.025mg/l.
Dann gehts morgen los zum Sonnenfisch Kauf.
Freu mich schon wie Bolle


----------



## PeBo (6. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Dann gehts morgen los zum Sonnenfisch Kauf.
> Freu mich schon wie Bolle


Falls du an einem Koibecken vorbeikommst, schließe besser die Augen. Koi sind nämlich stark infektiös, wie man hier schon des Öfteren gelesen hat (und ich am eigenen Leib erfahren musste). 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Falls du an einem Koibecken vorbeikommst, schließe besser die Augen. Koi sind nämlich stark infektiös, wie man hier schon des Öfteren gelesen hat (und ich am eigenen Leib erfahren musste).
> 
> Gruß Peter


Nicht nur das, die springen auch immer, einfach ohne Nachzufragen in die Tüte


----------



## TeichChaot (6. Aug. 2021)

Huhu,

da muss ich Euch leider enttäuschen. Das ist wie früher - da haben mich die Fische auch nur zu 20% interessiert. Das Wichtigeste waren die Pflanzen.
Kois - da hab ich viele Videos auf Youtube angeschaut die letzten Wochen und hier die KoiTeiche - ohne Euch ärgern zu wollen - absolut nicht meine Welt.

Wie sagen die Kölner?
Jeder Jeck ist anders 

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Wie sagen die Kölner?


Oder die Schwaben:
Ha noi! I mächt koi Koi!


----------



## TeichChaot (7. Aug. 2021)

Beim Dehner in Witten __ Hornkraut gefunden und danach 20 Kobolde (__ Moderlieschen, Sonnenfischchen, Malinchen, Modken, Wittinge, Zwerlauben, whatever)  in Iserlohn eingesackt.
Die erkunden nun den Teich.
Ist irgendwie komisch. Bis gestern war das *mein* Teich. Jetzt kurven da neben den Mückenlarven noch andere Lebewesen rum.

Man wird langsam mutiger und vor den hellen Kiesflecken in den Folienfalten sieht man Schatten rumhuschen.
Dann war man in fast vollzähliger Stärke im Sonnenlicht dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche unterwegs.
Offensichtlich gemeinsam auf Erkundungstour.

Nette Tiere. Die scheinen zu uns zu passen.

Hat auch das Forum einen Anteil an der Auswahl. Während der Recherche spuckte google immer wieder Artikel von hier aus.
Danke dafür nochmals 

Tante Edith sacht: Bilder ist noch nix. Die sind zu flink für meine schlechten Reflexe.


----------



## TeichChaot (8. Aug. 2021)

Die Rasselbande gestern.
Am Abend hat man dann zwischen den Pflanzen rumgestöbert. Ähnlich wie bei den Spatzen hier scheint es immer einen vorwitzigen Fisch und einen Trödelhannes zu geben. Wenn alle wieder ins tiefere Wasser davondüsten hatte einer den Anschluss verpasst und ist hektisch hinterher.

Heute morgen waren sie dann alle fort.
Nix.
Leerer Teich.
Sorgenfalten.
Doch zu früh?
Alle Lieschen gemördert?
Grad dann das grosse Aufatmen.
Man düst im tiefen Wasser rum. Da sind die im StealthMode.
Puh.
Nix für schwache Nerven so ein Teich. 
Ich glaub ich steig auf Aquarium um. 
Oder der nächste Teich kriegt an einer Seite so ne Glasscheibe zum kontrollieren! 
Geht ja gar nicht das wir nicht genau(!) wissen was Tango ist.

Wünsch Euch nen sorgenfreien Sonntag.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## TeichChaot (8. Aug. 2021)

Frage an die TeichKorniferen hier am Platze:

Kann das sein das die Mückenlarven das spitz bekommen haben das da Fressfeinde im Gewässer sind?
Wenn ich nicht total schief gewickelt bin waren diese Larven, die wir nicht eingeladen haben(!), relativ putzmunter und gut sichtbar unterwegs. Am Rand, aber präsent.
Jetzt sind die wie weggezaubert und man muss in Ecken und Winkeln suchen. Da stapeln sie sich.
Kann natürlich sein das die zeitgleich mit dem LieschenEinzug ins Stapeldasein gewechselt sind.
Wenn die Frage bekloppt ist bitte ignorieren.

Ansonsten sind anscheinend nicht nur Kois intelligent beim Futter aufstöbern sondern auch Mücken beim vermeiden selber gefuttert zu werden.

Bin gespannt auf eventuelles Feedback


----------



## TeichChaot (9. Aug. 2021)

Hach wat is dat schön. Frühstückspause im Homeoffice. An den Teich gesetzt. Und mich gefreut. Die Algenblüte scheint schon zurückzugehen.
Man kann wieder nach einer Woche der trüben Suppe die Pflanzschalen mit __ Tausendblatt und Vallisneria im tiefen Bereich ahnen.
Scheinbar helfen die vielen Pflanzen beim Abbau der Nährstoffe (oh Wunder....)
Manche Arten (Minze z.B.) schieben schon Wurzeln wie blöd.
Für die Lieschen hab ich letzte Woche als Schutz noch 4 Schwimminseln gekauft von Velda. Da ist nun Veronica beccabunga (meine Frau fragte "WER KOMMT ZU UNS??" - veronica beccabunga....) und __ Fieberklee und Sumpfvergissmeinicht auch noch mit am Start.
TL;DR
Et lüppt


----------



## TeichChaot (9. Aug. 2021)

Myosotis palustris - Sumpfvergissmeinicht. Kleine Schönheit


----------



## Turbo (9. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Alle Lieschen gemördert?


Wenn nichts zu sehen ist, heisst das nicht, das nichts da ist.
Bei mir sieht man auch kaum was. 

Vor einigen Tagen, kaum das erste Mal dieses Jahr den Teichsauger ins Wasser gehalten, da brodelt das Wasser vor lauter flüchtender Molch und Fröschebubis.
Das Getier ist meist sehr gut im tarnen.


----------



## TeichChaot (9. Aug. 2021)

Gruezi mitenand

Vorhin waren es 16 auf einen Schlag. Weil immer(!) eins vorneweg und eins den Anschluss verpasst hat scheint alles gut. Aber ein bisschen Panik 
sei mir gegönnt (im Aquarium mit 120W auf 200l siehst du jede Schuppe und hier - Teich ist nix für schwache Nerven!)


Früher waren wir immer im Urlaub in der CH.
Meiringen.
Dann ab auf den Hasliberg und ab auf Grimsel/Furka/Susten und in die Berge. Mal mit dem Rosenlaui Bergführer. Mal auf eigene Faust.
Seitdem liebe ich die Ecke da.


----------



## TeichChaot (10. Aug. 2021)

Die __ Moderlieschen sind ja wirklich interessante Gesellen. Da das Wasser immer klarer wird grad was seltsames in der Vallisneria entdeckt. Hmmm... Da muss ich mal mit dem langen Bambusstock stochern - also rein ins Wasser und tief unten - ahja, ist einfach ein sehr breites Blatt der Vallisneria, sah irgendwie komisch aus.
Und zu diesem seltsamen Stock düsen erstmal 5-6 Malinchen hin. Neugiernasen sind das anscheinend.
Wir mögen die Fischlis.


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Die __ Moderlieschen sind ja wirklich interessante Gesellen. Da das Wasser immer klarer wird grad was seltsames in der Vallisneria entdeckt. Hmmm... Da muss ich mal mit dem langen Bambusstock stochern - also rein ins Wasser und tief unten - ahja, ist einfach ein sehr breites Blatt der Vallisneria, sah irgendwie komisch aus.
> Und zu diesem seltsamen Stock düsen erstmal 5-6 Malinchen hin. Neugiernasen sind das anscheinend.
> Wir mögen die Fischlis.


 Ja stimmt, hätte ich einen Eisvogel, würde ich sie auch einsetzen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## TeichChaot (13. Aug. 2021)

Kurze Zwischenmeldung :Wasser ist super klar geworden. Man kann den Grund in 1.10m Tiefe sehr gut erkennen. Fast
einzelne Sandkörner. Einfach toll. Die __ Moderlieschen sind mindestens noch zu 18. Zählen ist mega schwer. Die
wuseln immer rum.... Mückenlarven deutlich dezimiert und die Malinchen sehen auch eher fett aus. Wir sind viel am Teich.


----------



## TeichChaot (15. Aug. 2021)

Die Malinchen verhalten sich nun deutlich anders.
Zwei Faktoren sind verändert - sie sind länger da und es ist wärmer im Teich.
Zeitweise sind alle (19 vorhin zählen können  ) im Schwarm unterwegs. Auch total gechilled ohne Deckung. Das haben wir tagsüber vorher nicht bemerkt.

Dann leichte Sorgenfalten - ein Lieschen hatte irgendwas sehr helles, grosses am Kopf. Auge blind?
Owei. 

Dann wurds besser sichtbar.
Man hatte eine Wasserlinse mit zwei Blättern dran im Mäulchen. Und schwamm damit rum.
Zeitweise wurde Linsen-Lieschen verfolgt und riss aus. Scheinbar Futterneid. Auf der Oberfläche sind genug andere Linsen.
Aber man kennt das von Meerschweinchen. Da ist Nachbars SalatGurkenstück auch immer das leckerere....

Dann war ein Blättchen weg und dann das ganze Grünzeugs.
Versuche im allwissenden Internet was zum __ Moderlieschen Verhalten zu ergoogeln bringen bisher praktisch nix (ausser dem Standard von ein paar Zeilen).

Nun also unter für Aquarianer (als der fühl ich mich noch immer) erschwerten Bedingungen Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## TeichChaot (16. Aug. 2021)

Ja toll.
Jetzt hatte meine Frau gestern die gleiche Idee:
Weil der Teich ja "oben aufm Berg thront" und es hinten raus steil zur __ Kastanie runtergeht könnte man bei Teich 2.0 in x Jahren dort ne Sichtscheibe einbauen und die Algen von der Seite anschauen.
Das wird lustig. Glas in Mauer und das mit der Folie zusammentüddeln.
Wenn das dicht wird bin ich ein Dichter 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Aug. 2021

Ach, ist doch ganz easy. Jetzt brauchen wir nur durchsichtige Folie.....


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchen wir nur durchsichtige Folie.....


Dann haste noch mehr Sicht weil sie beult wie ein Fisch Auge


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Dann haste noch mehr Sicht weil sie beult wie ein Fisch Auge


 Oder wie Glotzauge


----------



## TeichChaot (17. Aug. 2021)

Ja was ist denn jetzt los. Das Wasser wird immer klarer und die Fadenalgen verschwinden?
Häh?
Na - auf jeden Fall besser als wie die Pest.
TL;DR - läuft  

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Aug. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Dann haste noch mehr Sicht weil sie beult wie ein Fisch Auge


Dachte mehr an durchsichtige Folie VOR das Guckfenster!
Wenn kompliziert dann richtig....
Wenn die das im Zoo hinbekommen können wir das auch!
*räusper*


----------



## TeichChaot (19. Aug. 2021)

Vier Wochen ist das Wasser nun drin.
Die __ Moderlieschen seit zwei Wochen.
20 rein, mindestens 19 waren nach einer Woche noch da.
Zählen fast unmöglich.
Beim Wasser nachfüllen standen sie einmal für 20s ganz still alle da - das war ein toller Zufall. Zweimal 19 gezählt. Also passt das.
Pflanzen wuchern wurzeltechnisch und teils auch "obenrum".
Fadenalgen gehen weg.
Wasser klar.
Fischlis offensichtlich gut drauf.
Die ganze Familie ist hellauf begeistert.
Eine super Entscheidung das Loch zu buddeln. 

Tante Edith sacht: Die letzten Hornhautreste an den Fingern/Händen verschwinden nun auch.


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2021)

Zum zählen hilft es manchmal ein oder zwei Fotos zu machen. Und dann darauf zu zählen


----------



## TeichChaot (19. Aug. 2021)

Merci René. Manchmal übersieht man einfache Sachen....


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2021)

Zum Glück nur manchmal


----------



## TeichChaot (20. Aug. 2021)

Irgendwer schrieb hier mal: _"Am Teich macht jeder was er will."_

Das ist wirklich so. Hier ringsrum ist ALLES grün. Brennesseln, __ Disteln, Brombeeren. Alles was das RaupenHerz begehert.
Jetzt hab ich das dritte, fette Mistviech hoch in den Dschungel befördert.
Waldsterben am ChaotenTeich!!!
Ich glaub es hackt!
 


Hab die Täter bisher quasi "in flagranti" erwischt. So schnell kannst gar nicht gucken wie die Mampfen. Das geht ratz fatz.

 

Wenn hier nächstes Jahr der Teich zuwächst dann seitd ihr als Helfer hoch willkommen.
Aber doch nicht in der Einfahrphase.

Natur ist doof!



P.S. Wer Sarkasmus und Ironie findet darf das gerne behalten. Aber im Ernst. Ey, das sind unsere Pflanzen. Hinfort mit Euch Raupenheinis.


----------



## TeichChaot (22. Aug. 2021)

Jetzt wird das Wasser wieder grün. Herrje. Ich steig um auf Aquarium. Da bin ich der Boss. Mensch. Auch wenn schon oft erwähnt. Bis ich mich an die Gegebenheiten am Teich gewöhnt habe - das dauert noch ne Weile.
Da wo die Raupen zugeschlagen haben, an einigen kahlen Stengeln, scheinen die Pflanzen neue Seitentriebe zu bilden.
Frass als Anlass zum "buschig" werden?
Wenn man will, kann man viel beobachten. Find ich klasse.
Durch die Lage am Hang kann man z.b. an einer Stelle, wo die kleine Treppe ist, recht einfach auf Augenhöhe mit dem Wasser sein. Dann z.B. die Oberfläche vom Schwimmfarn inspizieren, oder eine ertrunkene Kellerassel entdecken. Oder einfach die Spiegelung in der Wasseroberfläche geniessen.
Wunderbar.


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Jetzt wird das Wasser wieder grün. Herrje. Ich steig um auf Aquarium. Da bin ich der Boss. Mensch. Auch wenn schon oft erwähnt. Bis ich mich an die Gegebenheiten am Teich gewöhnt habe - das dauert noch ne Weile.
> Da wo die Raupen zugeschlagen haben, an einigen kahlen Stengeln, scheinen die Pflanzen neue Seitentriebe zu bilden.
> Frass als Anlass zum "buschig" werden?
> Wenn man will, kann man viel beobachten. Find ich klasse.
> ...


Deine ertrunkene Kellerassel wird sich schon Jemand holen - die Natur schmeißt nichts weg. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Europa (22. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Wenn man will, kann man viel beobachten. Find ich klasse.
> Durch die Lage am Hang kann man z.b. an einer Stelle, wo die kleine Treppe ist, recht einfach auf Augenhöhe mit dem Wasser sein. Dann z.B. die Oberfläche vom Schwimmfarn inspizieren, oder eine ertrunkene Kellerassel entdecken. Oder einfach die Spiegelung in der Wasseroberfläche geniessen.
> Wunderbar.


Ich sitze auch gerade am Teich, mit Kaffee und Bein hochgelegt weil eine Wespe nicht einverstanden war, dass ich auf sie getreten bin. Aber dafür schwirrt eine neugierige Libelle um mich herum, die ganz neu aussieht mit ihren glitzernden Flügeln, da vergisst man doch zeitweise den Schmerz. Für was so ein Teich nicht alles gut ist!


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2021)

Europa schrieb:


> Ich sitze auch gerade am Teich, mit Kaffee und Bein hochgelegt weil eine Wespe nicht einverstanden war, dass ich auf sie getreten bin. Aber dafür schwirrt eine neugierige Libelle um mich herum, die ganz neu aussieht mit ihren glitzernden Flügeln, da vergisst man doch zeitweise den Schmerz. Für was so ein Teich nicht alles gut ist!


Verdammt, wieder eine Wespe weniger - die mir jetzt am Teich fehlt! Willi


----------



## Europa (22. Aug. 2021)

Mit ein bisschen Glück hat sie überlebt, ich habe sie wegfliegen sehen - vielleicht ist sie schon bei dir und macht es dich dort bequem


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2021)

Europa schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Glück hat sie überlebt, ich habe sie wegfliegen sehen - vielleicht ist sie schon bei dir und macht es dich dort bequem


Ja es flog eine schwerstverletzt ohne Stachel hier rum und das bei 1000 Km Entfernung von Dir.


----------



## feengarten (22. Aug. 2021)

Hi die Biene verliert ihren Stachel die Wespe nicht. 
Gruss Andrea


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2021)

feengarten schrieb:


> Hi die Biene verliert ihren Stachel die Wespe nicht.
> Gruss Andrea


Andrea ich gebe Dir recht - war auch nur ein Witz. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## TeichChaot (25. Aug. 2021)

Nach dem Teich ist vor dem Teich?
Teich 1.0 ist ja ein Schnellschuss gewesen mit einigen Ecken und Kanten.
z.B. viel zu klein.
Das muss aber erst mal ne Weile so tun.
Malinchen sind offensichtlich endgültig angekommen. Anfangs unsichtbar und sehr scheu, kloppt man sich mittlerweile mit offensichtlich wohlgenährten Bäuchen um __ Wasserlinsen und irgendwelche Insekten, die auf der Oberfläche landen.
Kleine Koboldbande. 

Die Nachbarschaft hat schon mal was erwähnt vor zwei Jahren. Eventuell besteht in Zukunft die Möglichkeit etwas talabwärts zu expandieren.
Diverse AusmessAktionen gipfelten gestern abend in der Erkenntnis:
Wenn, dann.
Und zwar richtig.
Dann wird in x Jahren der Teich 1.0 zu einem "L" mit ca 25k Litern erweitert und bekommt einen Nachbarn bergab.
Sprich: Zwei Teiche mit Bachlauf verbunden.
Das darf dann kein Pfusch und Chaos werden.
Wegen Hang und so jung bin ich ja auch nicht mehr soll das dann eine Weile toll sein.

Da kann ich nun ein paar Jahre planen und sparen.

Wenns dann nicht ganz wild wird wenigstens Teich 2.0 mit dem L. Da gibts dann auch schöne Möglichkeiten mit Mäuerchen und Sitzplatz und und und.
Hah. Cooles Hobby


----------



## PeBo (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Pitti,
das war ja schon vorhersehbar, bei dem Elan und mit der Begeisterung mit dem du in das Hobby gestolpert bist.

Ich sehe dich schon im Frühjahr am Baggern (so richtig mit Bodenablauf, Skimmer und Filter und Terrasse am Teich). 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (25. Aug. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Nach dem Teich ist vor dem Teich?


Ich würde nie etwas anderes behaupten, die Sucht sei mit Dir


----------



## TeichChaot (25. Aug. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Pitti,
> das war ja schon vorhersehbar, bei dem Elan und mit der Begeisterung mit dem du in das Hobby gestolpert bist.
> 
> Ich sehe dich schon im Frühjahr am Baggern (so richtig mit Bodenablauf, Skimmer und Filter und Terrasse am Teich).
> ...


Irgendwie ist es auch ein bisschen verrückt. Mein Beruf bringt es mit sich das ich Nachmittags mit Laptop und Zusatzbildschirm auf der Terrasse sitzen und arbeiten kann. 2m vom Teich weg. Meine Frau (Kinderkrankenschwester mit dem üblichen Schichtgedöns) hat heute frei und so sitzen wir nebeneinander da und gucken kleine Fische an. Wir werden bestens unterhalten. Man kloppt sich um nen armen Grashüpfer der erstmal gerettet wird. Dann wird irgendein Insekt von der Oberfläche gefischt und mit zwei Verfolgern gehts in die dunkle Tiefe. Andere Lieschen haben die Angewohnheit schräg unter der Wasseroberfläche zu verharren und dabei schwer nach __ Hecht auszusehen (keine Ahnung wie __ Hechte das machen, aber so bedrohlich wie unsere BonsaiHechte dabei wirken - oha!):
Dann gibts über die Pimpfe kaum Infos - offensichtlich zu uninteressant die zu erforschen.
Vorhin noch nen Artikel gefunden das die wohl doch an Laich und kleine __ Frösche rangehen.
Räuber halt.
Hier morden sie hauptsälich __ Wasserlinsen. Das sieht so niedlich aus wenn sie mit der Linse im Mäulchen geschäftig rumschwimmen.

Sie reagieren auch immer weniger auf unser Erscheinen. Anfangs wilde Flucht ist momentan misstrauische Rudelbildung mit möglichst vielen anderen Kumpels und Kumpelinen angesagt.

Zwei Männchen kurven immer direkt vorne beim Wasserspiel rum - da hat man das Gefühl man könnte sie anfassen.

Ein Traum. Wir sind sonst mega gerne immer nach Arnheim in den tollen Zoo gefahren um Tiere anzuschauen. Jetzt haben wir ein kleines Paradies vor der __ Nase.

Und wegen Homeoffice hat das so einen anderen Stellenwert. Jaja. Ich wiederhol mich


----------



## Suppsti (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Pitti,
auch ich habe dieses Jahr einen Teich gebaut und wollte am Anfang eigentlich gar keine Fische oder wenn, dann erst im kommenden Jahr. Aber man hat ja Freunde und die schmissen mir schlicht welche aus ihren Teich rein. Ergebnis: alles gut. Die Fischies überleben das und mein Teich ist ebenfalls noch in Ordnung. Achte einfach darauf, wenig zu füttern. Ich messe meine Werte jede zweite Woche und auch mit den Besatz ist alles im grünen Bereich trotz gaaanz neuem Teich.


----------



## TeichChaot (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Suppsti,

die Lieschen müssen sich allein durchschlagen. Das ist noch der härteste Part für uns. Aber da wir ohne Technik bleiben wollen soll die Natur das regeln. Also nix mit Futter.

Welche Fische sind bei Dir/Euch "reingeschmissen" worden?

Ansonsten bin ich halt von der Aquaristik, die von mir  vor 30 Jahren intensivst betrieben wurde, stark beeinflusst - da Fische ihr Leid kaum artikulieren können und es im Teich noch wesentlich schwieriger ist halbwegs am Ball zu bleiben, liegt uns eine möglichst optimale, artgerechte Haltung sehr am Herzen. Da ist überleben der Tiere das absolute Minimum.

Wir hoffen gute Entscheidungen zu treffen, sind aber noch chronisch unsicher.

Das sich doch deutlich veränderte Verhalten der __ Moderlieschen zeigt uns momentan eine gute Richtung an.
Die Kinder sind baff - hatte ich die Fische doch als schreckhaft unter Pflanzen verborgen angekündigt.

Scheint die Sonne in den Teich machen sie ihrem Namen (Sonnenfischchen) alle Ehre und sind in den letzten Tagen sehr aktiv und überhaupt nicht versteckt und scheu.

Den ersten Hupfer über die Oberfläche hat meine Frau beobachtet. Und ab und zu schiesst man einfach mal so quer durch den Teich, die sind sowas von schnell. Wow.

G'scheite Fotos gelingen im Moment nicht. Smartphone, mangelndes Talent und spiegelndes Wasser - mal schaun wie das in den Griff zu bekommen ist.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Suppsti (26. Aug. 2021)

Hi Pitti,
"reingeschmissen" ist vielleicht etwas hart gesagt. Sie standen halt mit nem Eimer vor meinem Teich und sagten "da hast!".

Aber im Endeffekt finde ich es sogar schön. Da ich am Anfang gefüttert habe, weil es im Teich halt noch nix Gescheites gab, konnte ich sie sogar dazu bewegen, zu mir zu kommen und nah an der Oberfläche auf Futter zu warten, in dem ich dreimal leicht auftrat, Inzwischen habe ich das Zufüttern eingestellt, was sie aber auch mit zunehmender Ignoranz quittieren.

Zumeist sitzen sie unter Seerosen und __ Wassersalat, aber sobald die Sonne drauf scheint schwimmen sie auch in die Flachwasserzone und suchen dort nach Futter. Ich konnte sogar beobachten, dass sie sich seitwärts hüpfend auf der Sumpfzone bewegten, wenn sie dort an was leckeres ranwollten und die Sumpfzone durch Regen leicht überflutet war.

Bei mir schwimmen Goldies 8die ich nie wollte), Silber- und Goldorfen und Shubunkins.


----------



## TeichChaot (29. Aug. 2021)

Mist. Männer und Technik. Nen längeren Beitrag mit Bildern zerschossen. Jetzt zu faul zum reparieren...

Vor ein paar Tagen einige __ Wasserlinsen in den Teich praktiziert - und siehe da - die Sensibelchen sind auf Tauchstation.
Vorher herrlich aktiv. Wunderbar direkt oben unter der Wasseroberfläche und von uns reichlich beobachtet.
Linsen rein und:

Futsch. Weg. Keine Flossenspitze zu sehen. 

Doch. Hier und da mal ein Schatten.
Boah. Was sind die zurückhaltend und vorsichtig.
Nach drei Tagen ist das Verhalten nun fast wieder normal. Man (=FrauFisch und HerrFisch) haut sich die Wasserlinsen hinter die Kiemen und ist wieder schwer aktiv. Allerdings im Gegensatz zu VOR den Linsen noch seeeehr schissig. Taucht ein Mensch auf - alle weg.
Vorher mal hier und da ein müdes Flossenzucken wenn wir ins Sichtfeld kamen. Man fing sogar an uns komplett zu ignorieren.

Ansonsten:
Wasserwerte sind konstant.

Wasser ist nach "glaskar" mit gutem Blick bis auf den Grund moment wieder bei 50cm Sichttiefe und grünlich. Die Pflanzen wachsen unterschiedlich. Mal schaun was die warmen Tage noch an Veränderung bringen.
Zumindest die Wurzeln sind bei den meisten schon ganz gut sichtbar. Das ist doch auch was.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2021)

Verhaltensweise lässt auf __ Fischreiher schließen, wenn dann nichts verändert wurde.


----------



## PeBo (31. Aug. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Verhaltensweise lässt auf __ Fischreiher schließen


Vielleicht aber auch Eisvogel, Krähe, Elster oder Katze. Ich vermute, dass __ Moderlieschen nicht optimal in das Beuteschema eines Fischreihers passen. Ebenso wie Ron vermute ich, dass irgendein Räuber am Teich war.

Gruß Peter


----------



## TeichChaot (1. Sep. 2021)

Ah, okay. Dann war es missverständlich formuliert von mir. Sorry.
Aaalso nochmals: Es kamen reichlich __ Wasserlinsen in den Teich. Auf diese Umweltveränderung hin haben die Fische ihr Verhalten verändert. Sofort und nachhaltig. Natürlich hab ich keine 24/7 Überwachung aber durchs Homeoffice bin ich sehr viel zu Hause und strolche recht oft um den Teich herum. Auch die Frau und schon mal die Kinder.
Da war niemand von den potentiellen Räubern hier. Doch - halt - wir haben ein fast zahmes Eichhörnchen neuerdings. Das hoppelt in 50cm Entfernung vorbei wenn man still sitzt.   
__ Reiher definitiv nicht. Den haben wir hier im Tal. Gefühlt ein MiniPteranodon. Aber da sind richtig grosse Fischteiche 500m weiter - dort fliegt er immer hin.
Bei uns ist alles so eng und verwinkelt mit Stromleitungen in der Luft und PiPaPo - der war noch nie auch nur in der Nähe. Zumindest am Boden.

Daher ist IMHO eindeutig der Zusammenhang mit den Linsen und mittlerweile ist das alte Verhalten komplett wieder da - man ist offensichtlich mit sich und dem Leben im Reinen und sehr Moderlieschenmässig unterwegs.

In der Regentonne und einer Pflanzschale sind reichlich Mückenlarven. Die gabs jetzt ein paar Mal. Mittels Teesieb serviert. Hüstel. Gab mecker. 

Da gehts unter Wasser ziemlich zur Sache. Nix nette Fischlis. Als Mückenlarve will ich nicht wiedergeboren werden!


----------



## TeichChaot (3. Sep. 2021)

Hier mal 4 von den Rackern. Die sind schon ordentlich gewachsen und haben deutlich zugenommen. Die jüngere Tochter hat da seit etlichen Tagen nicht so genau hingeschaut und gestern: "Boah Papa. Die sind fett!" 

 

In den letzten Tagen gabs mal ein paar Mückenlarven aus der Regentonne und einer Wasserschale, den Rest haben sie sich selber angefuttert. __ Wasserlinsen werden reichlich genommen. Das sieht man sehr oft. Sollen ja auch nahrhaft sein.

Das Wasser wird weiter klarer - heute morgen war der Grund wieder zu ahnen.


----------



## Kolja (3. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Pitti,
ich wollte ja keine Fische, aber jetzt bin ich kurz vor __ Moderlieschen nach deinen Berichten. 
Mal schauen, wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht.


----------



## TeichChaot (3. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Andrea,

erst waren wir mega-enttäuscht weil Goldfische nicht passten. Und auf Wikipedia gibt es ein Bild von einem dünnen, toten __ Moderlieschen das noch recht jung ist. Da war der Gedanke nur - oh nein. Hässlich und sehr fischig und ach nee wie doof.
Das war ein klassischer Fehlstart ins Thema.

Aber jetzt sind die richtig in unsere Herzen geschwommen.   

Wenn Die sich auf ne arme Mücke stürzen - wooosa. Dagegen ist ein weisser Hai ne Schlaftablette 

Wir haben die aus der Nähe von Iserlohn, das ist für Dich ja noch näher. Fischgut Primus.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## TeichChaot (3. Sep. 2021)

Da ist grad regelrecht Party. Alle zusammen, das Wasser spritzt immer wieder. Sonnenfischchen passt.


----------



## Kolja (3. Sep. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Wir haben die aus der Nähe von Iserlohn, das ist für Dich ja noch näher. Fischgut Primus.


Na das ist nicht weit.
Und auch ihr mit dem Teich seid nicht weit, ich glaube die nächsten laut Mitgliederkarte.
Aber wie geschrieben, frühestens nächstes Jahr.


----------



## TeichChaot (6. Sep. 2021)

Hach wat is dat schön bei der Wärme draussen zu geniessen. Der Teich hat uns schon wieder einige schöne Stunden geschenkt. Einfach toll.
Das Wasser ist von Tag zu Tag klarer geworden. Nun klar wie nie. Man kann den Teichgrund in 1.10m Tiefe gestochen scharf sehen. Das __ Tausendblatt - bisher kaum zu erkennen, nur mal hier und da in nem grellen Sonnenstrahl - wächst und gedeiht. Nicht super schnell, aber sattgrün und nicht veralgt in den oberen Bereichen.
Sehr schön.
Ein Beutel ist bestellt. Wasserdicht. Ein SelfieStick auch.

Dann kommt das Smartphone in die Tüte und mal gucken ob wir die Lieschen stalken können.
Will wissen was die da so tun!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 6. Sep. 2021

Ergänzung: Es hat sich noch privat einiges verändert. Und da wird eine Erweiterung / ein zweiter Teich wohl nicht erst in 10 Jahren sondern schon eher möglich sein.
Hmmm....
Nun läuft natürlich das Kopfkino. Unser Grundstück ist total verbaut, für uns im besten Sinne, aber es gibt kaum mal 10qm² zusammenhängende Fläche.
Das scheint sich zu ändern und nun schlägt die Phantasie Purzelbäume.
Nach links käme u.U. eine Erweiterung hinzu. Mal nicht verbaut. Zwar schräg, aber was Biber können können wir schon lange.

Hätt ich doch das Unkraut da stehen gelassen.
Ein paar kg Blumensamen und wir hätten bald die schönste Wildblumenwiese weit und breit.

Wahrscheinlich seh ich irgendwann aus wie Hulk, die buddelnde Teichlibelle.
nein nein nein (....summt leise eine melodie....)
...
..
.
und guckt leicht irre


----------



## Turbo (6. Sep. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Es hat sich noch privat einiges verändert. Und da wird eine Erweiterung / ein zweiter Teich wohl nicht erst in 10 Jahren sondern schon eher möglich sein.


Kopfkino an:  Der Hausfreund packt mit an. Da geht das werken gleich viel einfacher. 
Duck und weg.....


----------



## Europa (6. Sep. 2021)

Ich höre immer so gerne von deinen __ Moderlieschen! Und auch den Rest, wenn du deine Begeisterung beschreibst, hab ich das Gefühl ich sitz daneben und teile sie. Bin schon seeehr gespannt auf das UWA Handy


----------



## TeichChaot (7. Sep. 2021)

Ein Thema treibt mich seit langem um: Fisch und Lärm.
Hier im Forum schon mal thematisiert.
IMHO im Sande verlaufen.
Desgleichen meine Nachforschungen im Internet.
Meine Meinung aktuell (komprimiert auf die uns interessierenden __ Moderlieschen):
Fakten:
1. Wasser leitet Schall sehr gut. Das ganze Thema Geräusch ist unter Wasser völlig anders als das was wir Luftikusse kennen und bewerten können (Die Verständigungsreichweiten von manchen Tierarten im Meer sind schlicht unglaublich. Allerdings können das Elefanten auch über erstaunlich grosse Entfernung an Land).
2. Unter Wasser ist es im Lebensbereich der Malinchen von sehr still (wenn sie in irgendwelchen stillstehenden, langsamfliessenden Gewässern leben) bis recht laut(?) (Wasser überwindet irgendwelche Gefälle - fliesst in ein ruhiges Gewässer über Staustufen, plätschert halt rum, was weiss ich, bin kein Fisch!)
3. In unserem kleinen Teich läuft aktuell 24/7 das Wasserspiel. Das ist ein Geräusch.

Vermutungen:
1. Schall ist nach dem was ich zu lesen bekommen habe exakt wie bei Landbewohnern ein Stressfaktor. Aussagen wie:"Meinen Fischen geht es gut. Sie sind schon 13 Jahre im Teich mit der Pumpe usw". sind schlicht nichtssagend.
Im Umkehrschluss hiesse es ja - ich hab meine Kois nach 3 Jahren durch Schall getötet.
Emm....

2. Die Bandbreite der Geräuschemissionen im Lebensbereich der Moderlieschen dürfte enorm sein. Was denen jetzt noch gut tut, was ihnen nur auf den Keks geht oder sie zu flatternden Nervenbündeln macht, ist nicht genau bekannt.

3. Das Wasserspiel ist nicht optimal - das Geräusch im Teich schon nennenswert. Solange nicht viel mit den Unterwasserpflanzen los ist und der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wasser okay aber nicht toll ist ziehe ich genervte, lebendige Fische den gechillten, erstickten Fischen vor.

Hmm...

Ein bisschen Brainstorming Charakter. Daher zum Zerrupfen frei.

Ist das halbwegs stimmig oder hab ich mich irgendwo verrannt?

MfG
Pitti


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Pitti,

Interessante Ideen/ Ansätze.
Dazu ein paar Gedanken von mir.
Richtig hören in dem Sinne wie wir können ja Fische nicht. Bei denen funktioniert das ja meist mit dem Seitenlinienorgan. Diese wiederum ist auch wichtig für die Orientierung und Ortung. Damit sind Schallwellen ja nicht von Hause aus Schlecht. Schall hat dazu das Problem wenn er von einem Körper/ Medium in einen anderen wechselt das er reflektiert, Frequenzgewandelt, gebrochen und gedämpft wird. D.h. wenn du in 5m Entfernung eine Eisenstange in die Erde rammst, müssen das die Fische nicht unbedingt stark empfinden.
Und wie du selbst schreibst, müssen sie sich in der Natur auch an die unterschiedlichsten Einflüsse anpassen.


----------



## TeichChaot (7. Sep. 2021)

Huhu Rene,

ahja, siehste mal. Ich sollte wohl besser recherchieren. Das war mir beim "Stormen" etwas entwischt. Danke für die Anregungen.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Turbo (7. Sep. 2021)

TeichChaot schrieb:


> was ihnen nur auf den Keks geht oder sie zu flatternden Nervenbündeln macht, ist nicht genau bekannt.


Na ja... glaube so eng darf man das nicht anschauen. 

Beispiel Tinitus: Die einen treibt das nervige pfeiffen im Ohr bedingt durch einen Gehörschaden zum Wahnsinn. 
Andere können das ausblenden. So das es nicht wirklich extrem störend ist. 
Höchstens für das Umfeld....

Hääää???  Was hast du gesagt!!!

So ähnlich wird es bei den Fischen sein.   
Wenn einer japsend am Ufer hängt, muss er vielleicht in die Kur .


----------



## TeichChaot (7. Sep. 2021)

Screenshots aus einem Video. Allerdings das Smartphone einfach so auf Tauchstation am Ende vom Stick und mit ohne die neue Unterwasserhülle. Die kostet auch Bildqualität. Da muss ich noch testen.

 

 

Man hat irgendwas grünlich bläulich schimmerndes oben hinterm Auge.

Sehr fischig, die Fische


----------



## TeichChaot (18. Sep. 2021)

Ist ein bisserl ruhig geworden. Der Teich teicht so vor sich hin. Die Lieschen haben sich den Namen Sonnenfischchen absolut verdient. Dann ziehen sie oft in der fast gesamten Truppe unter der Wasseroberfläche herum und geniessen offensichtlich die Wärme oder was wissen wir denn schon.
Da allgemein einiges los ist bei uns fehlt grad Zeit und Schwung nochmal Unterwasser Fotos/Videos aufzunehmen.

Vor ein paar Minuten sass ich auf der Terrasse.
*wrrrr*wrrr*
Libelle taucht auf und schwebt "abgehackt" über dem Teich rum unter dem Laubschutznetz. Absolut faszinierend diese Flugkünste.
Hinten rumpelt es und klappert lautstark (Haselnussssstrauch über Gastank).
*TschuckTschuckTschuck*

Eichhörnchen im Baum was über irgendwas zu meckern hat.

Hach - dat Leben is schön


----------



## TeichChaot (29. Sep. 2021)

Kurzes Update:
Ist ein bisschen ruhig geworden. Wir sitzen kaum noch am Teich. Zuletzt fehlte die Zeit als es mal schön war dann war es nicht schön wenn die Zeit da war.
Die Pflanzen werfen ihr Laub ab. Offensichtlich sinkt ihr Nährstoffverbrauch und ein paar Fadenalgen können sich im Bereich des Wasserspiels ansiedeln.
Durch das Laub (ich versuch schon möglichst viel rauszufischen aber ein paar Blätter schaffen es immer) ist die Farbe des Wassers aktuell leicht bräunlich. Aber sehr klar.

Den Fischlis scheint es gut zu gehen.
Jetzt kommt die ungewöhnlichste Jahreszeit für den Aquarianer. Mal schaun.
Spannend ists allemal


----------



## nuggeterbse (15. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Pitti
Habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen und bin sehr gespannt, wie es in diesem Jahr weiter geht
Sehr schön anschaulich - und lustig 
Also, halte uns auf dem Laufenden. 

LG Michi


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2022)

Michi möchte ich mich anschliessen ... wie gehts dem Teich ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Europa (25. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Pitti, ich habe gerade vorher entdeckt dass du nach langer Zeit wieder eingeloggt warst (Juli)
Ich hoffe es geht dir gut! Wäre toll Mal wieder was von dir zu hören!
Liebe Grüße


----------

